# PubMed- Rapid Matrix-Assisted Refolding of Histidine-Tagged Proteins.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Rapid Matrix-Assisted Refolding of Histidine-Tagged Proteins.*

Chembiochem. 2009 Feb 23;

Authors: Dashivets T, Wood N, Hergersberg C, Buchner J, Haslbeck M

The formation of inclusion bodies (IBs)-amorphous aggregates of misfolded insoluble protein-during recombinant protein expression, is still one of the biggest bottlenecks in protein science. We have developed and analyzed a rapid parallel approach for matrix-assisted refolding of recombinant His(6)-tagged proteins. Efficiencies of matrix-assisted refolding were screened in a 96-well format. The developed methodology allowed the efficient refolding of five different test proteins, including monomeric and oligomeric proteins. Compared to refolding in-solution, the matrix-assisted refolding strategy proved equal or better for all five proteins tested. Interestingly, specifically oligomeric proteins displayed significantly higher levels of refolding compared to refolding in-solution. Mechanistically, matrix-assisted folding seems to differ from folding in-solution, as the reaction proceeds more rapidly and shows a remarkably different concentration dependence-it allows refolding at up to 1000-fold higher protein concentration than folding in-solution.

PMID: 19235820 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

